# Fat shredding before building



## Comrade (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi guys,

just a bit about myself, this time last year I was around 20 stone, give or take a few lbs, a year on and I have dropped to between 16 and 15 and a half and I only joined my Gym back in February, I am quite chuffed with myself as I work shifts and have a young family and It's so easy to give in and eat crap and give up on the gym in that situation, I've stuck at it and surprised myself. now, I still have a LONG way to go and I seem to have hit a wall with weight loss, I feel 100 times fitter than before I joined my local gym but if I'm being honest with myself, I think I've fallen into 'routine', I'm doing the same stuff when it comes to cardio the only thing I am slowly improving is the amount of weight I can move on various different machines.

I wanted to see if any of you guys have any tips or any good routines for focusing on shredding fat.

also, I know it's common sense with diet. eat low fat and you'll be low fat. But I just wondered if there is any meals or certain nutritional areas of my diet I could focus on to help with shifting the fat?.

bare in mind, I am completely new to this scene and to shift the weight so far I've pretty much just ...exercised. now I'm enjoying it and want to educate myself on different subjects and slowly work towards building my body naturally.

thanks!.


----------



## Irondan (Nov 23, 2014)

Welcome buddy. Well done on the good work so far, I would be chuffed if I was you with what you have achieved.


----------



## Comrade (Sep 29, 2015)

thanks a lot, really appreciate it  , I'm a hell of a lot fitter than I was, but still "out of shape" so to speak, I ideally want to drop the weight first so I have a reasonable shape to build on, then start gaining again, but, obviously muscle instead of podge! haha.


----------



## Irondan (Nov 23, 2014)

Have you downloaded my fitness pal onto your phone yet? Diet is probably a bigger factor than exercise for the continued weight loss. MFP is a brilliant app for tracking daily calories and the split between protein, carbs and fat.

If you havent already got it, download it and have a fiddle, once you are familiar have a look on here and you be able to see how to set up your diet.


----------



## Comrade (Sep 29, 2015)

brilliant, I'll give it a go, I'm a Pescetarian so hopefully it will just mean cutting portions and lowering carbs, think I can manage that. =]


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Comrade said:


> I wanted to see if any of you guys have any tips or any good routines for focusing on shredding fat.
> 
> also, I know it's common sense with diet. eat low fat and you'll be low fat. But I just wondered if there is any meals or certain nutritional areas of my diet I could focus on to help with shifting the fat?.
> 
> ...


eating low fat diets doesn't make you less fat, lesson 1 excessive calories make you fat, where the calories come from is of little significance at your stage of dieting  youve done well so far, but the next part is harder, so far you've reduced calories and lost weight, now to dig deep and get where you want to be!

my fitness pal and tracking your food is a good start! Training is also a good method for weight loss too, don't hammer the cardio straight away tho, burn yourself out and you'll get bored and stop the exercise then yoyo back up... Keep it slow and steady, it'll work itself out!! 

Good luck!!


----------



## Comrade (Sep 29, 2015)

dumdum said:


> eating low fat diets doesn't make you less fat, lesson 1 excessive calories make you fat, where the calories come from is of little significance at your stage of dieting  youve done well so far, but the next part is harder, so far you've reduced calories and lost weight, now to dig deep and get where you want to be!
> 
> my fitness pal and tracking your food is a good start! Training is also a good method for weight loss too, don't hammer the cardio straight away tho, burn yourself out and you'll get bored and stop the exercise then yoyo back up... Keep it slow and steady, it'll work itself out!!
> 
> Good luck!!


Thanks for the advice!, think that's a really good point with the cardio, lately I've been spending an hour on the bike or x-trainer (split into 2 half an hours at different periods of my work out) and I'm slowly finding it mind numbingly boring. I genuinely look forward to getting on the weights and feeling that burn. I think I sometimes forget lifting burns calories too! and I'm fixed on Cardio to rack up the calories burnt.


----------



## Irondan (Nov 23, 2014)

Comrade said:


> Thanks for the advice!, think that's a really good point with the cardio, lately I've been spending an hour on the bike or x-trainer (split into 2 half an hours at different periods of my work out) and I'm slowly finding it mind numbingly boring. I genuinely look forward to getting on the weights and feeling that burn. I think I sometimes forget lifting burns calories too! and I'm fixed on Cardio to rack up the calories burnt.


You are possibly doing too much cardio, have a break from the long slow stuff and do some high intensity training. It'll take a quarter of the time and make life a bit more interesting. Later maybe do one 30 min cardio and a HIIT, but now I would reduce the cardio.


----------



## Comrade (Sep 29, 2015)

Irondan said:


> You are possibly doing too much cardio, have a break from the long slow stuff and do some high intensity training. It'll take a quarter of the time and make life a bit more interesting. Later maybe do one 30 min cardio and a HIIT, but now I would reduce the cardio.


it's great to get some advice, I was sort of left to my own devices and I've pretty much winged it until now. I was sort of naïve in thinking you could never do enough cardio.

what would you suggest for some HIIT?, would squatting with and then lifting a weight plate/kettle bell above my head relatively quickly count as HIIT ? ... as I say, I'm relatively new to this so, excuse my ignorance.


----------



## Irondan (Nov 23, 2014)

I like to do tabata rowing, cycling and kettlebell swings. Tabata is a form of hiit over 4 mins. 20 seconds as fast as possible and then 10 secs rest, repeat another 7 times and you'll be toast.

Build it up from 1 session to maybe 4 using different equipment. That keeps it interesting.


----------



## Comrade (Sep 29, 2015)

I'll have a look into that! thanks!  .... thanks for all your help so far guys, I'll be sure to keep you all posted with my progress!.


----------



## Comrade (Sep 29, 2015)

Started using MFP app and it's great, once I got my head around it, it's really helpful, plus, sometimes, gives you a little pat on the back, yesterday, I ate like a horse, but healthy stuff and it was good to see I was well below my Calorie guidelines on there. apparently, if I carry on the way I have been I'll be down almost 2 stone (where I want to be) in 5 weeks. so, lets see how it goes!


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

2 stone in five weeks is way too quick, you won't lose fat that quick, even if your grossly over weight, rebound can be an issue... slow n steady beats a huge deficit and fast weight loss... I'd prob aim for 2-3lb/week but you'll lose less as you get nearer the target...

keep going tho! You'll be where you want to be soon enough!!


----------



## Comrade (Sep 29, 2015)

I did think the same!. I don't imagine I'll lose it that quick, I'm actively increasing the amount of weight work in my work out too so hopefully my fat will slowly but surely turn into muscle. I've never been overly serious about the gym in the past, I just used it as a means to burn calories, going into the gym yesterday with a totally different outlook, focusing on lifting and working muscles was so refreshing, I've got a new found enthusiasm now and I'm genuinely interested in the science behind it all. I can't wait to get into the gym again this week!.


----------



## Comrade (Sep 29, 2015)

Posted this in another topic but thought I'd share here just to show you guys where I'm starting at. I'll post pics of my proGressingham through the months here too.


----------



## kev1 (Nov 11, 2010)

good work!!

impressive weight loss.

Personally I would consider to start to use a varied weight lifing routine, like a bodybuilder. As this will keep things different and keep you focused on improving.

Also HIIT cardio is worth reading about, keep up the good work mate.

well done !


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

yoyoray said:


> Fat shredding is extremely essential before building


You wouldn't happen to know of any websites where info on this could be obtained...?!


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

yoyoray said:


> Fat shredding is extremely essential before building


No.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

yoyoray said:


> Actually there is a complete workout program that works on your core to burn your fat superfast and gain abs and complete body...Check this site if you want to know about it www.fighterabssixpacks.blogspot.in .This is exercise module that you need to Buy includes details of supplements, workout videos, manuals etc...Check this site if you want to know more about burining fat...and do reply if you find this information or the information on the website helpful...


Do you even sarcasm...?

There's tons of info available FOR FREE on this very forum. f**k off elsewhere with your spam.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

yoyoray said:


> Definitely you can try other free information but you won't get complete details of the workouts, supplement plans and others and you may even get confused because tons of information creates confusion...I told this because I know this is one of the best program out there and it works...not something that doesn't works and this program is also very precise and is also created by a professional...


Unfortunately for you this board is mainly populated by people who are willing to do the research - who aren't lazy enough that they want everything done for them and who are smart enough to know that throwing money at a program is not always the best thing. You won't find anyone on here that is interested in this.

So how much do I need to pay you...?


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Cut carbohydrate out of your diet completely, lean meat/chicken with salad, have one cheat meal a week. I personally lost 2 stone in less than 2 months this way. 10-15 mins warm-up before training session and 15-20 mins cardio afterwards. You just have to get angry, war face, go for it. Your stomach will hate you and you'll sweat at night and be restless but just tough it out and you will see the results in the mirror.


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

GCMAX said:


> Cut carbohydrate out of your diet completely, lean meat/chicken with salad, have one cheat meal a week. I personally lost 2 stone in less than 2 months this way. 10-15 mins warm-up before training session and 15-20 mins cardio afterwards. You just have to get angry, war face, go for it. Your stomach will hate you and you'll sweat at night and be restless but just tough it out and you will see the results in the mirror.


 I like the sound of this, hardcore it out.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Comrade said:


> Thanks for the advice!, think that's a really good point with the cardio, lately I've been spending an hour on the bike or x-trainer (split into 2 half an hours at different periods of my work out) and I'm slowly finding it mind numbingly boring. I genuinely look forward to getting on the weights and feeling that burn. I think I sometimes forget lifting burns calories too! and I'm fixed on Cardio to rack up the calories burnt.


 You burn the same amount of calories to travel 10 miles, running or walking. Only difference being one is faster and more efficient.

Up the intensity, shorten your workouts. Maybe even try HIIT if you can handle it.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Quackerz said:


> You burn the same amount of calories to travel 10 miles, running or walking. Only difference being one is faster and more efficient.
> 
> Up the intensity, shorten your workouts. Maybe even try HIIT if you can handle it.


 But maybe not...

http://www.runnersworld.com/peak-performance/running-v-walking-how-many-calories-will-you-burn


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Robbie said:


> But maybe not...
> 
> http://www.runnersworld.com/peak-performance/running-v-walking-how-many-calories-will-you-burn


 That's not even a real study, just some random article you pulled off Google........... Poor form.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Quackerz said:


> That's not even a real study, just some random article you pulled off Google........... Poor form.


 Of course within the article is the link

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/22446673/


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Robbie said:


> Of course within the article is the link
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/22446673/


 A link to an abstract of a study you have more than likely not read. Regardless I will read it and get back to you.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Quackerz said:


> A link to an abstract of a study you have more than likely not read. Regardless I will read it and get back to you.


 I don't really care to be honest.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Robbie said:


> I don't really care to be honest.


 You took the time to reply. That implies that you do, in fact care to a certain degree. 

Either way I read the study, it turns out that you were right. Interesting to say the least but would be good to see some research done on athletes rather than 'recreationally active' individuals though. I think the results would turn out much differently personally. Their RPE was averaged at 17 prior to testing which would indicate they were running to near maximal exhaustion when performing the run - at around 9.6km/hr, for 1600m. That is a marathon pace for a lot of people, even average runners.


----------



## Health Nut (Apr 12, 2016)

First of all good job on losing weight. I agree with cutting out some of your carbs and also refined sugars. What I have found personally is that cutting down on your calorie intake and your food portions works to lose some fat. Not everyone will benefit from the same things as I do of course but just a thought to keep in mind. Lower your bread intake especially white bread, pastas and junk foods and highly sugared sodas.

Its not just one thing that lowers your fat, its a combination of diet, your calories and yes exercise. Keep up the good work and stay motivated. It does take time to lose weight but sticking with it will take you far.


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

Of course you'll burn more calories running ten miles than you would walking it! A lot more. Think of calories like petrol in a car, if you coast ten miles in 5th keeping it nice and steady you'll use barely a drop. Now drive then ten miles at 120 with the needle bouncing off the rev limiter and see how much petrol you've used.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

GCMAX said:


> Cut carbohydrate out of your diet completely


 Completely unnecessary.

Try it if you want - some people find a low carb diet to be quite agreeable, and find that it blunts hunger. Other people cannot function properly on low carbs, or find it restricts their food choices too much. Personally I'd rather hammer a nail through my foreskin than do a month of low-carbs.

Numerous studies have shown that as long as total calories & protein intake are matched, there is no intrinsic benefit to either low carb or low fat. Just run a calorie deficit.


----------

